# Toilet Question...



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh Wise Ones...

Looking over our new 28RS-DS the other day, I noticed something about the toilet that dosen't seem right. Either I'm missing a part, or the design...um...stinks.









I'll try to describe this as best I can. Starting at the top you have the toilet bowl. At the bottom of the bowl is the flushing shutter (slide) valve, below that the toilet pedestal, and the floor - with a hole - directly into the black water tank. With me so far?

OK, what I have noticed is that there is nothing between the shutter valve and the floor hole (into the black H2O tank) except the cavity of the pedestal. Now in theory, anything falling (flushing) through the shutter valve opening would fall directly through the hole in the floor to the tank. Common sense, however, tells me that this operation is not going to go so... um... smoothly







. In fact it seems that you would have a fair amount of 'splattering' within the cavity of the pedestal (hey, I warned you!







). Personally, I don't see this as being a good thing.

So my question is this... Is this the way the system is supposed to be? Or should there be a pipe connecting the hole from the shutter valve to the hole into the black H2O tank, to isolate the pedestal cavity from the effluent path?

It would be great to have an answer to this before we head out on that first trip. If I (or the dealers service dep't) have to tear this thing apart, it would be a lot more pleasant now...than later!









Thanks for the help!
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Let me see if I understand you....When you pull the lever, your concern is it's a straight shot to the tank, with out something like a P-Trap or S-trap?

If that is the case, it shouldn't be a problem. We have not had any issues with it as of yet, and besides, you'll be glad you can see into the tank sometimes, like when cleaning it out for winter....

If your concern is something else, you lost me in the translation.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I think he's saying that there is some kind of ledge there and not a smooth pipe between the valve blade and tank. If that's the case then yes there should be something there. (working from memory).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Exactly Jim.

The whole area (cavity) between the bottom of the bowl - at the blade valve - and the opening into the black water tank is open.

As the poop & pee falls through the first hole, isn't it going to get all over the inside of the pedestal cavity on it's way to the black H2O tank?

Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi
It sounds like they forgot the straight pipe between the valve and the tank. You should not be seeing the floor or base though the hole. First they switch handle labels now forgetting the pipe whats next no tank







. So what is the holding capacity of the sealed underbellly







OK lets not go there.Check it out before you use it.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am with CJ. I have never taken that close of a look before. I do remember while I was trying get things moving after my little girl decided to use almost an entire roll with a single flush is.... that after the valve there is some black plastic before it hits tank.

This way while using a wand or while travelling with a full tank...backsplash will not damage anything.

So - I think you are missing a piece.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nothing missing guys. It is a vent box for the toilet. I guess they could have built it without what looks like a ledge but it does not seem to hold anything with normal operation.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Doug,

You are correct, I have noticed it and make sure to clean it with my spray wand. Stuff does somewhat gather in there. It is part of the design, nothing missing.

I would just clean it out, even just dumping a bucket of water with the valve open cleans it out good enough.

Happy flushing.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Now I will have to look to see if mine has the ledge your referring too. I've never had a problem, so I've never given it much thought.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Guys,

I hope y'all have this problem all "cleared out" by now!









Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Studying the inside of the toilet? I think you guys have a little too much time on your hands









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys!









I guess time will tell how it works out. Sure does not seem like the best design they could have come up with!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

If you look through the valve, You should only see the black tank(i think).
If you can see floor around tank opening, then I would think there is a problem.
I would also think that water would leak from around the base of the toilet.
I would say to use several buckets of water and do several test flushes to see if the base leaks at all out onto the floor.
I mean several buckets too. If the unit is new and still clean , now is the time to check it out. I would prolly run like 20 gallons or so through there and see what happens.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Doug,
I'd call the dealer and ask them to describe the interface between the BWT and the toilet. It sounds really wrong and finding out the hard way is going to be painful and messy. A quick call to the dealer to make sure there isn't an issue would be the way to go.

Some of you Outbackers who have access to your camper - go out and look and tell Doug what he ought to see! If no one responds, I'll drive over and look at mine - I need to check the humidity anyway. I'll try to take a picture (not the best subject matter perhaps but...).

BBB


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'd go look, but there's anti freeze in the bowl to keep the seal wet and I don't have any to replace it if I open it.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I thought I had replied. It is not a straight pipe directly below the slide valve. There is a void that helps vent the pipe below the slide valve and there is a ledge there. Just below this void is about a 4" section of pipe into a MUCH bigger void.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Andy,

"Void" is a good word when talking about toilets!









Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oops







Sorry Andy. I missed your post and made an a** out of myself. I swear I'll do better.

BBB


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

camperandy is right. basically this is the toilet base inner area before it hits the pvc pipe on the way to the black tank. I shine a flash light down there every now and then (because my level sensor is worthless) and have never seen anything "sitting" there.

Even if some folks think this is bad design, it is not outback's design, it is a pretty standard thetford toilet as I recall.

I think the suggestion to flush quite a bit or dump a bucket of h20 down it just before dumping is good insurance. The way my kids flush the toilet, it gets cleaned well each and every time


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

There definitely should be a flange mounted to the floor to which the toilet pipe connects. Sounds like the pipe connecting to the flange is missing to me, I don't think a poop shelf is a listed option for Outbacks.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well guys,

I went out to the dealer and checked out a couple of other Outbacks, as well as talked to the Service Manager. The way mine is set up is correct. The S.M. suggested that I look at it as 'a feature'







on this particular Thetford toilet.

Thanks to all of you for your input.

Andy, I will never doubt you again!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Looks like another Outback mystery is solved.

As usual fellow Outbacker's can count on each other to get to the "bottom" of any Outback question and help us all avoid "stinky" little problems with our own TT.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I looked into the hole in a 27rsds and they must have changed the toilet its not the same as mine. New design. You should have no problems

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I looked at mine while camping this weekend and have the same open area that you described. Seems kinda weird but there must be a good reason for them to engineer it that way. Yup, it's normal.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

And since there is no "p-trap", I have told my kiddos that, after they flush well, put about an inch of water into the bowl to act as a p-trap to insulate smells coming from the black tank. Works well.

Randy


----------

